# powerball



## bloonskiller911 (Jan 9, 2016)

So I was wondering with the powerball so large, what would you do if you won the 900 million dollar jackpot.


my list seems endless for my hobby farm!!!!!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 9, 2016)

Man... I was just looking at that... it was 800 million, and as I clicked away it changed so I went back and it's at 900 million... unbelievable. If nobody wins this (which is the largest single jackpot ever already) it would be well over a billion dollar jackpot come next wednesday... the past drawing which was already huge, there were 13 people that had all 5 #s and one of those had the power play, but none had the right powerball, so it could happen again. Amazing.

I'd be willing to share a billion dollar pot with 5-10 other folks...

I hate to say it, but if I did win, I don't think I'd be living (or working) on a farm...


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 9, 2016)

Land, lots of land.... vacations, long vacations... 
buy a nowegian fjord... 
and give back... maybe scholarship,grant type opportunities for people wanting to become self sufficient,


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Jan 9, 2016)

the numbers are so unrealistic, it would be hard to manage with out an accounting firm and a lawyer.  I would definitely have a hobby farm still.  With updated equipment and plenty of time to really enjoy it!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 9, 2016)

First thing I would do is change my phone number.


----------



## Ferguson K (Jan 9, 2016)

First, I'd hire an accounting team. A financial advisor team, and a bottle of wine. 

Then I would buy my mother a car and a home.

I'd buy my dream property that I've been drooling over. 100 acres. Plenty for me! 

Then I would go back to work from the few days I took off to hire my advisors. Continue on as if nothing happened and tell no one.


----------



## Ferguson K (Jan 9, 2016)

But you have to play to win.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 9, 2016)

In CA your name is made public as it is in 44 of our 50 states so good luck staying anonymous. 

I would give most of mine away, set myself up to live a long and debt free life and then hide.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 9, 2016)

I'll buy a ticket or two now and then....like today.


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Jan 9, 2016)

It is public here also.....I would change jobs due to liability issues but I would have to do something.  I think full time hobby farm enthusiast is my ticket.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 9, 2016)

babsbag said:


> In CA your name is made public as it is in 44 of our 50 states so good luck staying anonymous.
> 
> I would give most of mine away, set myself up to live a long and debt free life and then hide.



Yeah, it's like that in NC.
They want to publicize the winners to sell more tickets.
There would definitely be some headaches involved.


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Jan 9, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> Yeah, it's like that in NC.
> They want to publicize the winners to sell more tickets.
> There would definitely be some headaches involved.


ALL KINDS OF HEADACHES!!! but the dreaming is kind of nice!!


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Jan 9, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> Yeah, it's like that in NC.
> They want to publicize the winners to sell more tickets.
> There would definitely be some headaches involved.


ALL KINDS OF HEADACHES!!! but the dreaming is kind of nice!!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 9, 2016)

Yeah, I bought some too... I mean somebody is going to win... eventually... I figure why shouldn't I contribute to their immediate wealth? Wake up in the morning and be 1/2 a billionaire? Yeah, that's gonna be hard to take!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 9, 2016)

I simply can't believe the number of people who waste their money on lottery tickets!   I mean, it's ridiculous.  "They" say the odds are better to be hit by lightening than to win.  What is it - something like 292million to 1?

Of course, I don't see it that way.  I say it's 50-50!  You either win or you don't, lol.

I only bought $10 bucks worth...might send DH for more...


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 9, 2016)

first thing I'd have to  do is play powerball.  then if i won i could see a lot of giving in my future.  that's a whole lot of tithing.  college scholarships to family and friends then to folks who have need and deserve them.  st judes, Ronald McDonald house and childrens hospitals would like me I'm thinking.  after that idk what I'd do.  what i wouldn't do is hand it out to every freeloader who came with a hand out.  people who are to lazy to try their best irritate the heck out of me.   boy, it is fun to dream isn't it.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 9, 2016)

We donated to the Official Redneck Retirement Fund. I think I'll go stand outside and wait to be struck by lightening.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 9, 2016)

Well, if anyone wants more, they better get in line pretty quick... Time's running out.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 9, 2016)

Have you ever thought about this
Most winners take the lump sum payment which is a little more than half the jackpot instead of the full amount paid over 20 years
Since most take the lump sum you can bet that's not the right choice and is beneficial to the lottery 
900 million would be 45 million a year for 20 years
After tax it would be a check each year for 24.5 million
I think I could manage


----------



## babsbag (Jan 9, 2016)

I bought $10.00 worth and also entered the pool at my old job. A few years ago there was a group of 15 teachers in our county that won 76 million in State lottery; I don't think that any of them are happy about it 7 years later. They had been playing together for 7 years and always played the same numbers.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 9, 2016)

babsbag said:


> I bought $10.00 worth and also entered the pool at my old job. A few years ago there was a group of 15 teachers in our county that won 76 million in State lottery; I don't think that any of them are happy about it 7 years later. They had been playing together for 7 years and always played the same numbers.


Why are they not happy?


----------



## babsbag (Jan 9, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> Have you ever thought about this
> Most winners take the lump sum payment which is a little more than half the jackpot instead of the full amount paid over 20 years
> Since most take the lump sum you can bet that's not the right choice and is beneficial to the lottery
> 900 million would be 45 million a year for 20 years
> ...



I think most people take the lump sum since you can't leave it to anyone as inheritance. I am not sure what I would do, wish I had to worry about it. But 24.5 million a year sounds really nice.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 9, 2016)

babsbag said:


> I think most people take the lump sum since you can't leave it to anyone as inheritance. I am not sure what I would do, wish I had to worry about it. But 24.5 million a year sounds really nice.



I think you are wrong there
The payments continue to your estate if you pass away


----------



## greybeard (Jan 9, 2016)

I had the better odds of winning powerball than the Houston Texans had winning their playoff game tonight.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 9, 2016)

I needa go take off my JJ Watt jersey...just not quite ready to accept their total humiliation tonight... Hoyer was NOT the man...


----------



## babsbag (Jan 9, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> think you are wrong there
> The payments continue to your estate if you pass away



Well, that is entirely possible, just hearsay on my part, never looked in to it since I never won. 

Why aren't they happy...divorce, debt, family mad, etc.  All the usual reasons that you hear about actually came to fruition.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 9, 2016)

Actually, the lump sum is the way to go as the other is actually an annuity paid out over 30 years (cash value exactly the same as the cash value paid out) for power ball and 26 years for megamillions. At 900 mil, that's 30 mill a year before taxes and 18 mil or less per year after. I don't expect to be around 30 years from now, so it makes no sense to annuitize it out. Also, since taxes historically increase over time, as does inflation, the value of the winnings decreases over time. Granted, when your talking tens of millions, a few stray tens of thousands matter little... 

In most states, the payout(s) do actually go to the estate and can be passed on. I know they can here in CO. As for the bad stuff... I'm willing to carry that potential burden for the good I could do with the money.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 9, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Actually, the lump sum is the way to go as the other is actually an annuity paid out over 30 years (cash value exactly the same as the cash value paid out) for power ball and 26 years for megamillions. At 900 mil, that's 30 mill a year before taxes and 18 mil or less per year after. I don't expect to be around 30 years from now, so it makes no sense to annuitize it out. Also, since taxes historically increase over time, as does inflation, the value of the winnings decreases over time. Granted, when your talking tens of millions, a few stray tens of thousands matter little...
> 
> In most states, the payout(s) do actually go to the estate and can be passed on. I know they can here in CO. As for the bad stuff... I'm willing to carry that potential burden for the good I could do with the money.[/QUOTE


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 9, 2016)

You have a point  about rising inflation and taxes but both will effect you if you take the lump sum as well
Your statement that it is better to lake the lump sum is better is flawed overall though


----------



## babsbag (Jan 9, 2016)

I didn't win


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 9, 2016)

babsbag said:


> I didn't win


Don't you know you aren't supposed to check until the next day?
You get to be rich for another day


----------



## babsbag (Jan 9, 2016)

According to Google you get less money if you take the lump sum.

"_A single winner of the estimated $800 million Powerball  prize, after paying federal and Arizona taxes, could receive roughly $450 million if agreeing to take the prize as an annuity over 30 years — or about $275 million or so if taken as a lump sum, for which the payout is nearly 40 percent lower."_


----------



## babsbag (Jan 9, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> Don't you know you aren't supposed to check until the next day?
> You get to be rich for another day



The teachers that I mentioned that won a few years ago bought 10 weeks worth of tickets all at the same time and only checked them every 10 weeks. They always bought them at the same store and there was an article in the paper about a winning ticket from that store so they checked their tickets and yup, it was them. I really think that always playing the same numbers is what I would do if I was a serious contender, which I am not. But I don't think I wold go 10 weeks without checking my tickets; might win enough for coffee or dinner.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 10, 2016)

babsbag said:


> I didn't win



Neither did anyone else!!!  16 people from 14 states matched 5 with 2 in CT & TX, one each in CT & TX had the power play.

Right now it's looking like 1.3 BILLION dollars for the next pot! I would bet it makes it to 1.5 or very near  

Might just have to double down. Maybe take out a 2nd mortgage to invest. Gotta do my part to help it grow...


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Jan 10, 2016)

the amount of money is unimaginable to me!! I have scope to even understand it


----------



## Dogma (Jan 10, 2016)

More goats!!!!!  
And a no kill dog shelter.
 An animal sanctuary 
House our homeless vets
Etc etc etc.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 10, 2016)

It's funny as I think of things to do that would take the loose change from that amount of money. Buy my kids a house, a car, pay off their college loans. Pay off my house, pave the road, maybe even move to more land that is level and irrigated, buy a new Toyota Tundra, take care of my mom for the rest of her life. So that will take a very very small chunk of that money. The rest I would give away in one way or another, hard choices but fun ones. Could I fix the world?  

How many tickets would a person have to buy to guarantee the winning combo. More than a billion?


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 10, 2016)

odds are ~ 257 million to one, so for a quarter of a billion dollars, covering every possible combo, you could be an assured winner of at least a portion of 1.3+ billion dollars. The biggest issue is finding enough machines to print out all those tickets for you in 4 days time.

If you are the loan winner (unlikely) you'll have a 5:1 return on investment. If there are more than 6 winners, you lose money on the deal.

All my kids and a sister would be joining me as part of the winning "group" on the ticket. My proceeds would mostly be used for charitable purposes... mostly vets and kids. And I agree... even trying to picture that large a sum is nearly impossible. I could realistically spend a couple million with ease, but a billion? whew.


----------



## chiques chicks (Jan 10, 2016)

I ran simple numbers, and even taking the annuity, the numbers are insane.  Even ¼of it is insane.
Beyond a few basic things for me, a tractor and a few implements and perhaps more land, I like to think I'd remain the bum I am. Of course I'd help out the nephews and their kids to some extent, although not easy living for life, they need to work!

Biggest issue would be who could I best give money to do the most good for causes I support, children, education, help others learn to support themselves.

I did win $4 this week! (Lost more than that, though)

And quit my job and work part time at the feed store for the discount


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 10, 2016)

Have I mentioned I'm a dreamer who enjoys math? I believe it will be closer to 1.5 billion than 1.3 by Wednesday. @1.5 billion, for a single winner, would be 50 million a year before taxes for 30 years. Close enough for govt work that's almost a million a week for 30 years! Can you get a grip on that? Even after taxes, it's still ~30 million a year.

I would be completely thrilled to win PCH's $5000 a week for life! a mere 1/4 mil a year...

I'd still take the cash lump sum at 1/2 a billion after taxes.


----------



## chiques chicks (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm like you, latestarter, love the dream and math. At my age, that amount of money is just silly.

I don't need a huge fancy house, a fancy car, lots of vacations. People spend money to visit the area I live, why go away? A newer pickup, probably. Maybe a bigger property. I have a friend who would love to open a no kill shelter/sanctuary/ rehab.

It's nice to think about opening some sort of business, but with all the legal issues, tax issues, etc I'm tempted to say why bother. Rather live quiety alone. Biggest issue is people thinking they deserve something just because they know you. I have no issue helping people that are in a jam, but don't tell me you deserve it.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 10, 2016)

DH and I figured we would put all of the nieces and nephews through college and give them some pocket change if they graduate, but no handouts for the young. They have to learn to work.  I have a few friends I would help out, replace an ancient mobile home for one and pay for another to go back to school and pay her bills while she does it, but again, very few handouts that don't "teach a person how to fish". I would have to find some charities to support that really believe in the same values that I do. What a fun challenge it would be. 

@Latestarter, if no one won the last few weeks why do you think that there will be multiple winners? I know I see that happen often but just curious why you think that.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 10, 2016)

LOL- this is the talk everywhere.

Dh knew a man from work that won the lottery... not once BUT TWICE! He like almost all lottery winners pretty much ended up bankrupt, life destroyed within 5-10 years. 

I would never play but... here is my dream list.

First- I *wouldn't* spend one dime on any animal rescue or anything even remotely related.

I would however give to St. Judes, various Hospital houses (like the McDonald house) Multiple programs that help veterans, certain programs that help battered and abused women and their children, assistance for families that have had devastating medical crisis with their child or spouse. 

But my big dream would be something I had hoped to do 20 years ago.
This is the "short" condensed version.
A home for unwed pregnant women who want to keep their baby but have no family support. My dream was a 5 -6 year program where the moms work together, care for each other's children, while finishing their education, go on to either college, vocational school or whatever will help them become fully self sufficient. It would also be self funding- A luxury kennel would be in full operation for employment. Many skills are learned through such an environment.People skills,management, hard work, compassion, care, purpose, computer, record keeping, basic book-keeping and accounting... many "life" skills.

For me and my family- More land, a house with my dream kitchen, a big barn, a kubota tractor, and take care of my aging family members.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 10, 2016)

1.5 billion. I would buy a jet and finance my own presidential campaign.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 10, 2016)

babsbag said:


> I didn't win


I did--because I didn't play and kept my $2 in my pocket.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 10, 2016)

I play so seldom that I had to read the rules...I actually won $4.00 and it cost me $10 to do it. Oh well.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 11, 2016)

Baymule said:


> 1.5 billion. I would buy a jet and finance my own presidential campaign.



Move over Donald Trump.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 11, 2016)

babsbag said:


> @Latestarter, if no one won the last few weeks why do you think that there will be multiple winners? I know I see that happen often but just curious why you think that.



It basically works out to be an "odds" issue. The odds of winning (the grand prize) are 257 million to 1. The more people that play, the better the chance that there will be more than one winner. Since the prize money paid out is ~ 50% of sales, if the pot increases by $250 million it means that there were $500 million worth of tickets sold.

If you look at the number of folks that had matched 5 numbers but missed the power ball number, it has increased proportionately each drawing as the pot has gotten bigger. The pot for last draw was 900 mil. they are estimating 1.3 bil this time but I expect it will be closer to 1.5 Bil. That would mean the ~500-600 million increase is 1/2 the total sales so about 1 billion + in total sales or 4 times the odds... or odds wise, it works out to approximately 4 winners. Obviously in reality there might be none (we've already seen that) or there may be 20... I just hope I'm the only one


----------



## babsbag (Jan 11, 2016)

@Latestarter   Makes sense.  But come on, I think you should share...hounding you already and you haven't even won.   But I'm going to be the only winner.  I want to be like Charlie and the golden ticket.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm a very generous kinda guy. But I dislike "beggars". I have no issues at all helping friends and even acquaintances.


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Jan 11, 2016)

I like everyone's thoughts and ideas.  we would build a house, nothing grand but our forever home once our children have moved on!! we are currently in that process anyway since we had a house fire in October, but that the winning lottery would change a few things.  Firstly my wife could have her dream kitchen and she could be come a stay at home mom again! I think that is out biggest dream.  to set up trust funds for our children and for future generations, but to set them to be able to learn the importance of money and how it is earned and spent.  I would never just give it to them!! I would pay for all college expenses though.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 11, 2016)

Oh my... just looked, already at 1.4 billion and it's only Monday morning...  may be even more than the 1.5 billion I anticipated for Wed. Maybe 1.65 billion?  I doubt it will happen, but just "IF"... If no winner on Wednesday, the pot by Saturday will be well over 2 billion dollars and if there's a single winner, and they take the lump sum, they will become the first ever instant billionaire! regardless... I'm just floored

Edit to add: the way these things normally seem to go, the single winner would be an 86 year old widow(er) living in FL, who bought one ticket on a lark...


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Jan 11, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Oh my... just looked, already at 1.4 billion and it's only Monday morning...  may be even more than the 1.5 billion I anticipated for Wed. Maybe 1.65 billion?  I doubt it will happen, but just "IF"... If no winner on Wednesday, the pot by Saturday will be well over 2 billion dollars and if there's a single winner, and they take the lump sum, they will become the first ever instant billionaire! regardless... I'm just floored
> 
> Edit to add: the way these things normally seem to go, the single winner would be an 86 year old widow(er) living in FL, who bought one ticket on a lark...


YOU KNOW HOW THAT IS EXACTLY HOW  IT WILL GO!!!!!


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 11, 2016)

I would pay to have the rest of my fence put up rather than do it myself.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 11, 2016)

Mike CHS said:


> I would pay to have the rest of my fence put up rather than do it myself.



  yep that billion should cover it!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 11, 2016)

I need  some new underwear and socks.
Didn't get any for Christmas this year.


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 11, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> I need  some new underwear and socks.
> Didn't get any for Christmas this year.


Me neither!


----------



## babsbag (Jan 12, 2016)

I would hire a housekeeper and someone to prune my trees every winter.  It's the little things in life; right?

Or else it is what is bugging you most at the moment...my house and my orchard. 

Oh, I would hire someone to muck at the barn too.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 12, 2016)

Tuesday morning... 1.5 billion...


----------



## babsbag (Jan 12, 2016)

Well you can a few more dollars, I haven't bought my ticket yet


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 12, 2016)

Better go get in line!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 14, 2016)

Read that some places right over state lines from states who don't allow Powerball, lines were miles long and hours of waiting... Been 3.5 hours since the drawing and the site still shows results pending... Not surprising with about a billion dollars in ticket sales  I have seen online on NON lottery reporting, that there has been at least one winning ticket sold.

I'm gonna guess the pot was won... Estimate 3 winners... and the final value at ~$1,585,000,000.00. So basically $527 million each     So if more than 2 winners, the pot will NOT be the largest to an individual...

From Wiki: "On May 18, 2013, the largest jackpot in the game's history, an annuity of approximately $590.5 million ($600 million today), was won by a single ticket sold in Zephyrhills, Florida to 84 year old Gloria C. MacKenzie.[2] MacKenzie chose the cash option of approximately $370.8 million, before Federal withholding, with no state income tax withholding by Florida.[2]"   https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Powerball


----------



## babsbag (Jan 14, 2016)

You are right, the pot was won. One winner in CA, one in TN, and one in FL. It wasn't me.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 14, 2016)

babsbag said:


> You are right, the pot was won. One winner in CA, one in TN, and one in FL. It wasn't me.



Would you say if it was you...


----------



## chiques chicks (Jan 14, 2016)

I won!





$4


There was a 1 million dollar ticket sold about 12 miles from here. Guess I'll find out when I get to work tonight if it was a group of coworkers.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 14, 2016)

The Tennessee winner wasn't us.  Doctor said I need more exercise so I should be putting my fence up instead of hiring it out anyway.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 14, 2016)

My dad said if he won he'd give me $100 

What's is really funny is imagining how excited these 3 people are... and knowing that their worst nightmare is about to begin.

Hmmm... guess that really isn't funny at all is it.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 14, 2016)

LOL... right now I could use a little nightmare like that. Ah well... Guess I get to just stay poor


----------

